# Core health coverage for newly arrived expats?



## JanetteK (Mar 3, 2009)

We've just moved to Vancouver with our 4 month old son. My husband is a Canadian citizen, and therefore so is my son. However, because my son was born outside of Canada, we are having to register him as a Canadian citizen. This process takes at least 6 months, and he won't have his card to enroll in the MSP until the end of the process.

My husband and I both work freelance, so we don't get medical coverage through our employers. We both also have British citizenship, and I have US citizenship. I don't think either would be of use, but thought I'd mention it just in case!

We are looking for medical insurance to cover _core_ medical services (essentially what the MSP would cover) until my son is covered by the provincial services. All of the medical insurance plans I've found are _extensions _ to what the MSP provides. 

Any advice would be much appreciated! My little guy needs his check ups and vaccinations.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Janette

Pacific Blue Cross might be able to help you with short term coverage until BCMSP kicks in...

Blue Choice Plans - Pacific Blue Cross | BC Life

If you should need to see a doctor before you have coverage, most walk-in clinics charge approximately $40.00 per visit.


----------

